# 8.Schäferwerk MTB-Marathon



## knarfyleo (8. Mai 2013)

Am Sonntag, den 26.Mai 2013 findet der 8.Schäferwerk MTB-Marathon in Dassel (Solling) statt.
Start: 10:00 Uhr
Ein Rennen der Serie Challenge4mtb (www.challenge4mtb.de)

Sehr abwechslungsreiche Strecke á 14 km,
Jugend 1 Runde
Hobby 2 Runden
Spezialisten 4 Runden

Anmeldung und Infos unter *www.sollinglauf.de*
weitere Infos unter _*https://www.facebook.com/events/492577600802554/#*_


----------



## knarfyleo (8. Mai 2013)

Link zum Flyer https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=527653907297459&set=oa.553305814722334&type=1&theater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (8. Mai 2013)

Wie viele HM hat eine Runde?


----------



## Domme02 (8. Mai 2013)

360 steht aufm Flyer ( Link da oben)


----------



## knarfyleo (13. Mai 2013)

Ja, 360 hm pro Runde 
Start im Station, die ersten 600 auf aphaltierten Feldweg,
dann Schotterpiste bergauf übergehend in Waldwege,
gute Mischung von Schotter, Waldwege und viele Trails,
super Trailabfahrten


----------



## AndreZ. (13. Mai 2013)

Kann man da auch mitfahren, wenn man ein Hobbyfahrer ist, der im Besitz einer Lizenz ist?
Ich weiß, ich weiß...Sperre, BDR, bla bla. Das ist mir mittlerweile auch egal geworden. 
Dieser Kack Verband kann mich langsam mal.

Es geht nur darum ob man dort grundsätzlich starten darf, oder ob ich die 250 km Anreise umsonst fahren würde weil ich dann höre "Nein, Du nicht"!


----------



## neubicolt (13. Mai 2013)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Kann man da auch mitfahren, wenn man ein Hobbyfahrer ist, der im Besitz einer Lizenz ist?
> Ich weiß, ich weiß...Sperre, BDR, bla bla. Das ist mir mittlerweile auch egal geworden.
> Dieser Kack Verband kann mich langsam mal.
> 
> Es geht nur darum ob man dort grundsätzlich starten darf, oder ob ich die 250 km Anreise umsonst fahren würde weil ich dann höre "Nein, Du nicht"!



Sag mal Bescheid wenn du definitiv fährst. Ich wollte auch hin, komme aus Meckelfeld, also bei dir um die Ecke ...ggf. kann man zusammen fahren.


----------



## knarfyleo (13. Mai 2013)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Kann man da auch mitfahren, wenn man ein Hobbyfahrer ist, der im Besitz einer Lizenz ist?
> Ich weiß, ich weiß...Sperre, BDR, bla bla. Das ist mir mittlerweile auch egal geworden.
> Dieser Kack Verband kann mich langsam mal.
> 
> Es geht nur darum ob man dort grundsätzlich starten darf, oder ob ich die 250 km Anreise umsonst fahren würde weil ich dann höre "Nein, Du nicht"!



Grundsätzlich haben wir nix dagegen, die evtl.Sperre vom BDR ist eigenes Risiko!!
Aber benachteiligt ein Lizenzfahrer nicht die Hobbyfahrer? Unser Nachbarverein gestattet eine Teilnahme ohne Wertung...
Warum bist du im BDR? Du bist Hobbyfahrer mit Lizenz?
Was passiert wann... kann ich dir auch nicht sagen
Gruß
Oely


----------



## AndreZ. (14. Mai 2013)

Benachteiligen? 

Kommt drauf an. Wenn Moritz Milatz, Tim Böhme, Karl Platt ect...am Start stehen würden sicherlich.

Aber ab wann ist man denn kein Hobbyfahrer mehr?

Ich arbeite 45 - 50 Stunden in der Woche, habe Familie und auch sonstige Verpflichtungen.
Ich muss mir die Zeit zum Training mühsam abknappsen.

Bin ich jetzt, nur weil ich diese Karte habe, kein Hobbyfahrer mehr?
Ich sehe diesen Sport für mich als Hobby an. 

Warum ich noch in diesem komischen Verband bin, der offernsichtlich unseren schönen Sport kaputt reglementiert, kann ich Dir auch nicht so genau sagen. 
Für 2014 gilt es dies einmal gründlich zu überdenken.

Kette rechts

André


----------



## knarfyleo (14. Mai 2013)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> ...Aber ab wann ist man denn kein Hobbyfahrer mehr?
> 
> Ich arbeite 45 - 50 Stunden in der Woche, habe Familie und auch sonstige Verpflichtungen.
> Ich muss mir die Zeit zum Training mühsam abknappsen.
> ...



Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht, du bist ein Hobbyfahrer, aber warum hast du dann die Lizenz?? Ich habe einen Bekannten, der auch sehr weit oben mitfährt, aber aus den bekannten Gründen hat er eben diese Lizenz nicht, um eben an jeden Rennen mitfahren zu können!!

Du kannst auf jedenfall bei uns mitfahren, wir lassen dich fahren  , aber auf eigenes Risiko, wegen der BDR-Sperrung.


----------



## knarfyleo (15. Mai 2013)

Wie ich gestern gehört habe soll das Dasseler Rennen das härteste der Serie Challenge4mtb (www.challenge4mtb.de) sein. Da scheinen die Wurzel-Trails und der Teufelsberg bei der Streckenerweiterung, neben der Himmelsleiter, die Ursache zu sein?!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knarfyleo (17. Mai 2013)

Ergänzung zweier Sponsoren auf der Flyerseite 1 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=531684846894365&set=oa.553305814722334&type=1&theater

Bisher 40 Anmeldungen


----------



## knarfyleo (22. Mai 2013)

...


----------



## knarfyleo (23. Mai 2013)

*Achtung, Achtung!!!* Wegen der extremem Wetter und Streckenverhältnisse gibt es eine Streckenänderung. In der Senke vor der Himmelsleiter links runter den geschotterten Forstweg, vorbei am Grillplatz und Schützenhaus. Die Änderung war notwendig, weil die Abfahrt auf dem Kamm einem Sumpf gleicht und nur schieben möglich ist.


----------



## knarfyleo (23. Mai 2013)

84 Meldungen


----------



## bikerace (23. Mai 2013)

knarfyleo schrieb:


> *Achtung, Achtung!!!* Wegen der extremem Wetter und Streckenverhältnisse gibt es eine Streckenänderung. In der Senke vor der Himmelsleiter links runter den geschotterten Forstweg, vorbei am Grillplatz und Schützenhaus. Die Änderung war notwendig, weil die Abfahrt auf dem Kamm einem Sumpf gleicht und nur schieben möglich ist.


 
Diese Maßnahme finde ich super. Auf diesem Teilstück können sich die Muskeln für die folgenden Runden bzw. Zieleinfahrt erholen.


----------



## Ingo24 (23. Mai 2013)

Ist die Streckenlänge jetzt wie vor 2 Jahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knarfyleo (23. Mai 2013)

Nein, die Streckenlänge verkürzt sich nur um vllt. 200m weil der Weg parallell zum Kamm verläuft!!


----------



## ktmdriver (23. Mai 2013)

der geschotterten Forstweg am Grillplatz vorbei ist landschaftlich auch sehr schön ;-)


----------



## salatbauchvieh (23. Mai 2013)

Jetzt will ich auch keine Sonne mehr, überlegt mal wie ekelhaft das wäre wieder im Staub zu fahren...


----------



## knarfyleo (24. Mai 2013)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich auch keine Sonne mehr, überlegt mal wie ekelhaft das wäre wieder im Staub zu fahren...



Richtige Einstellung


----------



## bikerace (24. Mai 2013)

War heute auf der Strecke. Von den schönen   Single Trails fehlen max.
2-3 km. Der Rest der Strecke ist gut zu fahren.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (24. Mai 2013)

Na das hört sich doch gut an


----------



## knarfyleo (27. Mai 2013)

Ich bin ja nur die Besenrunde gefahren, aber meine Belege der  Formular one Vorne hat es in der einen Runde auch komplett zerlegt!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nicht auszudenken, wir hätten nicht verkürzt und die Hälfte der Trails rausgenommen...


----------



## knarfyleo (28. Mai 2013)

Die ersten Fotos:
https://picasaweb.google.com/101755002696364466042/8SchaferwerkMTBMarathon?feat=email

viel Spass


----------



## 070100 (31. Mai 2013)

Meine Formula-Beläge haben ja wenigstens 2 Runden gehalten. Schön war es trotzdem auch wenn die Kosten der benötigten Verschleissteile und die Zeit zur Radreinigung ganz ordentlich waren.


----------

